# First Build Out Of New Shop!



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your builds over the past few years as I worked to build my OWN space to create stuff. A major inspiration as I waited was following your step by step threads here; I have lived vicariously through your creativity and learned a few new tricks.


Yesterday I decided to take a day and build. I started an O Gauge Structure for my "Imaginary Friend" Doug. The kit is a Maple Sugar Shack, from Deerfield River Laser here in Massachusetts.
Deerfield River

The quality of the kit was great, nice tight fit for wall pieces, and most of the smaller trim pieces popped right out with no cutting needed. The kit is finished, except for the roof, still looking for the right shingles. So, imagine shingles, and then the weathering and other details.



























As I was building this structure I started to wonder about the interior. There'd be a desk or a table of some sort. And the stove pipe jutting from the roof would have to be connected to something.


First I grabbed my roll of grocery bag paper and some diluted glue and got to work. I cut a long strip of paper, folded back and forth, got wet and stuck together. Once dried, 6 layer plywood suitable for many modeling projects. The legs were made the same way, rolling the wet paper between my fingers like a joint. (In efforts to be health conscious and PC, I didn't want to say tobacco) They dried into sturdy legs.


Now what to do with the stack? My fingers felt nimble from the previous rolling and I was in the creative zone. I could twist up a wood stove in no time, I keep reading about Sculpy so why not give it a shot. I made a call and Karen came home from work with a box of modeling putty. Fifteen minutes after sitting down with a small piece of clay I had a decent first stove. Scale-wise, it is closer to 1:20.3, I keep forgetting this project is 1:48. I might do another one, however this works for now. Enjoy.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, it looks great Kent! Not bad at all!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks great indeed! Small... but great ;-) 

That stove made out of putty is very nicely done, I will give that a try too!


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

The Sugar Shack looks great! 

You can see how Vermonter's evaporate the sap into syrup about 2/3 of the way down in this link: 
http://www.new-england-vacations-guide.com/vermont-sugarhouses.html 

Not far from me is the UVM Maple Research facility, with webcams: 
http://www.uvm.edu/~pmrc/?Page=webcam.htm&SM=cammenu.html 

Roofing ideas from Vermont operating sugar shacks: 
http://www.vtmaplefestival.org/SugarhouseTour.html 

Note the wood stacked up for fueling the evaporators-a very common sight in late Fall. 
In the Spring the stacks are usually all used up!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Your workbench looks suitably cluttered, so you are making progress. The spotless benchtop could use some scarring to season it,tho. 

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Larry Green on 15 Apr 2011 07:57 AM 
Your workbench looks suitably cluttered, so you are making progress. The spotless benchtop could use some scarring to season it,tho. 

Larry 

I agree with Larry - but it's early days. Nice model !


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, 

Thanks for the links to get me started on my quest for sugar shacks. At the moment I'm not sure if you are friend or foe, thanks to you I see a full interior. How many pails will I need to make? What else would have to be modeled? I have one picture of an evaporator to get me started. Now I have to find some pictures of interior operations to get a taste of what goes on. If anyone has any info I'd love to hear from you. 

Larry, 

Funny you mention the scars. A few months ago I placed a blank "Shop Rules" list on the wall to be filled in as lessons are learned. The first rule, Cutting allowed on mats only. The current scar count is two, and has remained at two since Rule 1 went into affect. 

Thanks for the comments, I have ordered a sheet of shingles and will have more to post as soon as I can find my phone cord.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks *great *







, Kent!







Tom


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Foe. 
Started with Google's IMAGES search page: 
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...513&q=sugar+shack&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq= 

But I am having fun looking for you. 
http://www.desjardinsmaple.com/Desjardins Sugar House.htm 

A different site has a home page: 
http://southvillagesugarhouse.com/photos 
Your modeling challenge would be to model the unusual collection device on the 3rd photo down in the right column. 

and photos page: 
http://southvillagesugarhouse.com/photos


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have received the sheet of paper shingles and had a chance to install them. I also went outside I tracked down a few thin twigs to make some cord wood to stack and have on hand for the evaporator. Here are some updated photos:




























I've found some decent pictures of evaporators on line, from expensive stainless steel commercial units to home made projects using old oil tanks used for household heating. I still haven't decided which way to go there, I'm leaning towards home engineered...


----------

